
Idea Inclusion and Team Thinking for Scale - stevemoffatt
https://medium.com/@stevemoffatt/idea-inclusion-team-thinking-for-scale-3cf55b43854c
======
stevemoffatt
How often is it that we dismiss the uniqueness of a problem, over-simplify and
jump to actions, only to be found out later that we acted incorrectly? When
you are moving fast this can be the default, but it doesn’t have to be.

Last week I talked about starting with scale in mind to ensure that when we do
achieve product<>market fit, there is a path to scale instead of toiling for
incremental gains. This week I shift focus to a theme of inclusiveness for
ideas and rewards that encourages talent to compete as a unit, not as
individuals, towards a common external purpose.

